# Nursery ceiling projector/night light with moving stars?



## maybabydoll

Hi all,

Quick one, does anyone know where I can get a ceiling/wall projector, that projects moving stars? Ideally colour changing and that plays music. I've found a few on the internet, but none that seem just right. Anyone come across one? :flower: x x


----------



## RaspberryK

Awwwwww I just remembered my lil brother had one - it was amazing, I'd love one so i hope someone posts where to get one!

x


----------



## maybabydoll

It's funny, you'd think it would be so easy to find. The best one I've found so far is this one. But the stars don't move... x x

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61VgyJeGyUL._SS400_.jpg


----------



## lilbeanfolk

Closest I've seen is the Cloud B Twilight night light turtle projector. Haven't been looking too close though, we're going with and ocean theme.


----------



## maybabydoll

Oooo thanks! *Goes to google it now* x x


----------



## maybabydoll

Found it! The turtle looks very cute and will suit your ocean theme perfectly. :thumbup:

But again the stars don't move or twinkle... Hmmm, perhaps I'm asking too much. Just seems such a simple thing. :shrug: Wondering if there's a gap in the market! Perhaps someone should making them, I think they would be really popular. x x


----------



## RaspberryK

They did used to do them, the stars moved all around the room on my brothers, there must be one somewhere.

x


----------



## maybabydoll

I know, I'm sure I'm not just imagining it, but I've searched high and low... Funny you would think it's such a simple thing to find. :) x x


----------



## JZW

https://www.babyage.com/cribs-and-baby-furniture/fisher-price-select-a-show-soother-37984.htm

This one?


----------



## lynnikins

i wouldnt get one tbh you want your baby to be able to go to sleep without needing you to turn the thing back on a dozen times a night and when you go away and cant take it with you etc..


----------



## maybabydoll

JZW said:


> https://www.babyage.com/cribs-and-baby-furniture/fisher-price-select-a-show-soother-37984.htm
> 
> This one?

This one looks interesting as it as the different development ages. Thanks! :thumbup: I'm sure with Fisher Price, I should be able to get it in the UK too. x x


----------



## maybabydoll

lynnikins said:


> i wouldnt get one tbh you want your baby to be able to go to sleep without needing you to turn the thing back on a dozen times a night and when you go away and cant take it with you etc..

Interesting point! Thanks :flower: I never thought about that, I guess because I remember having night lights/glow stars when my brother and I were small, I thought it would be nice for our LO. x x


----------



## hopefully85

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rotary-Star-Sky-Romantic-Night-Projector-Light-Lamp-/200597483417 :thumbup:


----------



## LadyGecko

JZW said:


> https://www.babyage.com/cribs-and-baby-furniture/fisher-price-select-a-show-soother-37984.htm
> 
> This one?

I have bought this one it does from birth upto 36months and its great:flower:


----------



## sweetgirl

Wow I would love that also... :)


----------



## maybabydoll

hopefully85 said:


> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rotary-Star-Sky-Romantic-Night-Projector-Light-Lamp-/200597483417 :thumbup:

This looks like the one!!! :thumbup: :kiss: x x


----------



## hopefully85

maybabydoll said:


> hopefully85 said:
> 
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rotary-Star-Sky-Romantic-Night-Projector-Light-Lamp-/200597483417 :thumbup:
> 
> This looks like the one!!! :thumbup: :kiss: x xClick to expand...

no probs :flower: i think ill buy one too :haha: xx


----------



## hopefully85

notice it says price doesnt include taxes/shipping charge but it says free uk delivery, im confused :wacko: x


----------



## maybabydoll

Yeah I was just on there too, it was a bit weird... Also it says about a USB cable .... Huh? Does it plug into something like your computer?? I'm confused too!! TBH, I might keep looking around as the box is in Chinese/Japanese(?) and I would want to be able to read the safety instructions. Thanks for posting though, the pictures looked perfect. The quest continues! x x


----------



## hopefully85

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Cosmos-Star-...ighting_Lamps_Lighting_SM&hash=item3f09de3ca3

??

x


----------



## maybabydoll

Aww bless you hopefully85, thanks for the link. :kiss: I saw this on Amazon too, again it looks really good, but the stars don't move (according to Amazon atleast). 

I had another look around tonight, Amazon do this one... But it's not designed for babies/children, plus it's £99.99!! :dohh:

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41%2B2qMc%2BJsL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

I'm now considering forgetting the whole idea and getting a cheap and cheerful packet of these instead! :haha:

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51PZJWXNACL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

Thanks for all the suggestions though ladies!! :flower: :hugs:


----------



## JosieM

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tomy-2008-Starlight-Dreamshow/dp/B00020IPDW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1306875564&sr=8-1

We got this for DS, it makes lovely little coloured pictures on the ceiling and you can play lullabies. It's battery operated and you could easily take it away with you. But we don't use it anymore, when DS started rolling over and getting more mobile in his cot it was just something for him to try and grab! Worth a go though, it is cute.


----------



## jenny82

We had a fish one from Argos. It was great and came with a remote so we could switch it on again! You just reminded me that it's in the attic and I have to get it out for the new baby!


----------



## lilbeanfolk

maybabydoll said:


> hopefully85 said:
> 
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rotary-Star-Sky-Romantic-Night-Projector-Light-Lamp-/200597483417 :thumbup:
> 
> This looks like the one!!! :thumbup: :kiss: x xClick to expand...

Oh!! That one looks great!! Kind of looks like the one we got, but ours projects like dappled sunlight through water on the ceiling so it looks like you're underwater! Super fun, good find!


----------



## AmberS

I got mine at babies R us. They have all kinds of different ones, i got the turtle one.


----------



## maybabydoll

Thanks ladies. For some reason, I always forget about Babies R Us, am going to check their website now. Thanks! x x


----------

